# Which is most agressive of my list?



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Which piranha is the most agressive? I'm buying a 55 gallon tank in a week and want to know what type of p I should get for it. I'd want to go with a single piranha. I've seen pics and vids of Elongs, Rhom, Spilo, manny's, Cariba, ect... which is the most agressive? how big do they get? is 55 gal big enough for it?

I read that manny's get to be the biggest of all piranha's..is this true? Also are they most agressive? Thanks a lot..


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

c'mon guys cant anyone help? 20views and 0replies


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

33views 0 replies... somone?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

your never guaranteed an aggressive fish. I would choose one based on looks/rarity. I wouild go for a small manueli, and upgrade in about 5 years


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

get a elong and get a 75 (at minimum) gallon tank in a year or two!!
Good Luck


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> get a elong and get a 75 (at minimum) gallon tank in a year or two!!
> Good Luck










I love my new guys


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

get 3 caribe and put em in the 55 for life, your not guaranteed an agressive fish but i like shoals better than solos


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

What happened to that huge tank? Did that fall through? 55 for life is good for a irritan or spilo. 3 Caribe could live in there for a long time but when they get about 10 " or so that might be time for upgrade


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Get the Caribe,more fun in a shoal .


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

go with the spilo or irritans in the 55g for life. if planning on upgrading in a few years go with a rhom...you're best bet is a rhom for aggressiveness but it all depends on the individual fish.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Your going to buy a fish because you think it's going to be aggressive, and more than likely you're going to be disappointed. These fish can only be grouped by their species, other than that, anything goes. Reds can be monsters, elongs can be timid, rhoms can be scared senseless. What you're doing is a crapshoot, with the odds stacked against you. Choose a fish that is healthy and beautiful.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

I've heard good things about Ash's fish selection when asking for an aggresive fish. He's got an Irritan right now that I've been eying. We'll see tho i guess. Those Cariba sound like fun tho.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well it depends on the individual fish...still IME your best bet is S. Rhombeus or Elongatus (but you will need to upgrade)...Spilos and Irritans tend to be nasty creatures too and will do great in a 55g for life :nod: ...!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Your going to buy a fish because you think it's going to be aggressive, and more than likely you're going to be disappointed. These fish can only be grouped by their species, other than that, anything goes. Reds can be monsters, elongs can be timid, rhoms can be scared senseless. What you're doing is a crapshoot, with the odds stacked against you. Choose a fish that is healthy and beautiful.


i dont think it could have been said better than this but 1 thing to add your going to get lots of aggressive piranha answers but as many of these you get you will probably not be told of the same species being timid the my elong or my spilo is a wuss posts dont come out too often.
dixon


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

IRRITANS VERY NASTY FISH AND THEY CAN LIVE IN 55 FOR LIFE TOO. THEY ARE JUST A LITTLE EXPENSIVE. WELL WORTH THE COST.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

the most aggressive piranha is the most hungry.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Spilos can be pretty nasty and that tank would suit a large one. Rhoms and Elongs are also very aggressive (each fish has it's own personality) but the tank is too small for those guys.


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

An elongatus or rhom would be more aggressive than a spilo on average, but you would need to upgrade in a few years if u got a rhom or elongatus, so stick with a spilo and u dont have to worry bout upgradin and u will be happy with him.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

cool thanks for the suggestions guys.... How much would a small spilo cost? How fast do they grow? Also same questions bout a rhom


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

EIGENMANNI.................... you can get one from ash for 20 bucks and they put all others to shame .......... just my 2 cents


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ELONG,thats what im gittin, some of the owners of these say they can be ina 55 for life, and juss so u know most peeps on this site always say that u need a bigger tank that what u need


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

I just bought a sixth gold spilo from shark aquarium at 5" for 59 bucks. Didn't have any others less ur lookin for a 12 incher. If your looking for aggressive, then spilos are the way to go. These things are insane.

Recommend getting only 1 though, very tough to shoal these guys.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

check my sig...


----------

